

Wattvision allows Kickstarter hardware to upload anywhere - savrajsingh
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wattvision/wattvision-the-smart-energy-sensor/posts/302489

======
brittohalloran
Interesting ploy -- throwing in a last minute perk to try to make their
funding goal. First time I've seen that. They do look close enough to hit it
(maybe even without this).

------
jmelloy
We have a blue line innovations reader, and found it pretty helpful. Their
software is atrocious, though, and the reader stopped working after 6 months.
WattVision a far superior UI and has always looked interesting to me, but I'm
not sure I want to spend $200 on it.

------
aidenn0
Too bad wattvision doesn't make anything that can read my meter :(

~~~
savrajsingh
are you a PG&E customer?

~~~
aidenn0
SCE

